# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  wrt54g-wrt54gs team....

## tripkaos

θα φτιαξουμε κανα team για τα wrt54g???αν υπαρχει η αν αλλαξε κατι ενημερωστεμε please γιατι δεν εμπενα και πολυ στο forum τωρα τελευταια...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Αν φτιαχτεί, φυσικά και είμαι μέσα !
Ίσως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να φτιάξουμε ένα awmn-firmware based στο openWRT , το οποίο όταν θα το περνάει ο χρήστης να τα έχει όλα έτοιμα (QoS, quagga, wl και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται)

----------


## nister

Δεν ξέρω αν το προσέξατε http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8618
Φυσικά και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## pan-pan

Μεσα και εγω!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Αν γινεται ομως χωρις τον uNdErTaKeR  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nister

- EDIT -----------------------------
Πριν προλάβει να συγκροτηθεί η ομάδα την αχρήστευσε (σχεδόν) ο enaon: *Openwrt How-to* http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8670  ::

----------


## tripkaos

αντε να αλοι 1-2 3 το πολυ και παμε για ενα μικρο team...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Αν γινεται ομως χωρις τον uNdErTaKeR


ΩΧ ! ! !Τότε εγώ αποχωρώ ! ! !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

Χαλαρά και εγώ μέσα για ένα ή και δύο κομμάτια  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

ξέρουμε τιμή?

----------


## pavlidisd

Ρε παιδιά διαβάστε λίγο!  ::  

Δεν μιλάνε για ομαδική...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> ξέρουμε τιμή?


Οχι, δεν έχουμε ακόμα κανονίσει την τιμή που θα πουλάμε τα firmwares και τα tutorials !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## pvas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από challenger.cwmn
> 
> ξέρουμε τιμή?
> 
> 
> Οχι, δεν έχουμε ακόμα κανονίσει την τιμή που θα πουλάμε τα firmwares και τα tutorials !


Και αν εγώ αγοράσω τα firmwares και τα tutorials και μετά τα κάνω release;  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

ουπς! Άσχετο...sorry

----------


## sharky.cwn

Όκ.. λάθος!  ::  

Ο πεινασμένος wrt54g ονειρεύεται...  ::

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από uNdErTaKeR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από challenger.cwmn
> 
> ...


τοτε θα σου κανουμε μυνηση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tripkaos

> - EDIT -----------------------------
> Πριν προλάβει να συγκροτηθεί η ομάδα την αχρήστευσε (σχεδόν) ο enaon: *Openwrt How-to* http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8670



δυστηχως η ευτηχως(καλητερα δηλαδη να σαι καλα enaon)

μας ελυσε τα χερια το παιδι ναναι καλα

οποτε για να μην πιανει space καντετο ενα delete please ει σε εσας τους admin...  ::

----------

